
4M IP addresses (44.192.0.0/10) bought by Amazon - simonebrunozzi
https://www.ampr.org/amprnet/
======
miles
HN discussion (206 points with 94 comments) from yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20477670](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20477670)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Thanks for pointing out - I completely missed it. I wish there were a feature
to tell you it's dupe (it happens sometimes when I post, but not all the
time).

------
Zircom
So this may be a stupid question but I'm genuine curious, I checked out the
thread about this yesterday and why are HAM radio people complaining about
this? What do radio spectrums have to do with IPv4 addresses?

~~~
cbhl
It's possible to run IP networks over HAM radio, and there's an allocated IP
block for such a purpose.

Though I'm not sure how practical it is;
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMPRNet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMPRNet)
suggests the speeds are much slower than a dial-up connection would be.

~~~
wincy
Also from what I’ve heard (mostly over HN) encryption is illegal over these
networks. So you can’t do your banking or something using HAM IP.

~~~
oakwhiz
Commercial activity is usually banned as well. Interpretation of this varies
by jurisdiction but is often thought to include advertisements in web pages.

